# Price estimates on overhaul of Lexus LS 430 transmission



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

My Lexus appears to need an transmission overhaul. It’s reluctant to shift into gear after sitting awhile, especially overnight. And it’s starting to bang into gear, even if I let it warm up a bit first.

The car has 160+ miles and I changed the fluid and filter a bit ago and it didn’t have that nice clear cherry juice look to it; instead it looked more like nasty too strong Arab tea.

Given the mileage I expect to have to do a full overhaul.

Any ideas on cost where you are?

I realize that shop overhead in places like Missouri or Ohio are likely to be a lot less than herein la la land.

My research shows that the “tranny” for a Lexus is substantially the same as in a much cheaper Toyota.

Any thoughts corrections etc gratefully appreciated and I’ll share my numbers when I get them.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I meant 160K+ miles.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It varies , depends on the hours in an estimates book, the warranty of the company, ( national chain, or local Joe). 

Figure between 3 and 6 Grand. 


ED


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

DoomsDave said:


> My Lexus appears to need an transmission overhaul. It’s reluctant to shift into gear after sitting awhile, especially overnight. And it’s starting to bang into gear, even if I let it warm up a bit first.
> 
> The car has 160+ miles and I changed the fluid and filter a bit ago and it didn’t have that nice clear cherry juice look to it; instead it looked more like nasty too strong Arab tea.
> 
> ...



Trans in my jeep went south a few months ago. I opted for a Jasper trans. and had it installed locally for $200. Trans was ~$3k. Jasper has free pick-up and delivery. There is a core charge until they receive the old one.


bg


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks to @de-nagorg and @yardmullet for your responses!

I've had a bit of experience in this area. I had a Chevy C-20 pickup's transmission go south back in about 2003, right after I moved to my present abode. Local shops in the area wanted $2,500 or thereabout for an overhaul. I was able to get it done for about $750 at a shop in Los Angeles. Never had any further trouble with the trans, though I got rid of the truck about 10 years later after the bed started to rust and it began to fail in other ways.

I'm sure things will be different with the Lexus.

Keep the thoughts and ideas coming!


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

what year is the lexus?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

carmusic said:


> what year is the lexus?


It's a 2001.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Go to clublexus. You'll have better responses from Lexus owners there. Your calculations should be based on value of the vehicle vs overhaul cost vs re-manufactured transmission exchange. 

Anything that says Lexus/ Mercedes/Audi/Rover and so on, costs arm and leg by virtue of paying for the nameplate. 

I'd suggest to hire a mobile mechanic and order re manufactured transmission. They are cheaper on both counts and he will do it in your driveway. Go to any parts store, they always have someone to recommend and are not interested in recommending just anyone, as that's their source of income. I asked my guy at O'Reiley, he recommended someone he uses for years.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bad news is - both 5 and 6 speed transmissions for your years are listed for Lexus ONLY. Or, Crown Majesta. So you are doomed for top dollar for one.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ukrkoz said:


> Bad news is - both 5 and 6 speed transmissions for your years are listed for Lexus ONLY. Or, Crown Majesta. So you are doomed for top dollar for one.


Which is how much?

Approximately?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

for a 2001 i would salvage the car, the transmission cost is a lot higher than the car value


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

carmusic said:


> for a 2001 i would salvage the car, the transmission cost is a lot higher than the car value


I'm beginning to note that.

I paid $4K for it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I visited a shop in the 'hood yesterday, and the owner said that it's possible that, since there's no slippage while being driven, that a transmission mount may have broken. Also, he said that Lexi usually go for at least 200K before a trans overhaul.

So, I'll have them look at it.

Thanks @ukrkoz and @carmusic for your input!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That would be a miracle, though who knows. Broken mount influencing how trannie shifts.


_It’s reluctant to shift into gear *after sitting awhile,* especially overnight._

You have internal leakdown. Seals do not hold anymore, ATF pools out of transmission and takes time to restore hydraulic pressure. Might as well be torque converter. They leak down too.
Refurbished trannie you looking at roughly $3K. 2500-3000. Plus labor, and easy it is not. You are closing on entire vehicle value with such repair.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://allusedparts.com/lexus/ls43...MI8fjFo8b04wIVwkGGCh05GA1AEAkYBCABEgJaqfD_BwE










Stock Number:
UPC222639129H

Price:
$496.00

You Pay:
$496.00

4-6 Days Delivery!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Might just try a fluid and filter change first and see what happens.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> My Lexus appears to need an transmission overhaul. It’s reluctant to shift into gear after sitting awhile, especially overnight. And it’s starting to bang into gear, even if I let it warm up a bit first.
> 
> The car has 160+ miles and I changed the fluid and filter a bit ago and it didn’t have that nice clear cherry juice look to it; instead it looked more like nasty too strong Arab tea.
> 
> ...


See the enlarged text, a sure sign of overheating, and burned clutches inside.

ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

My bad. I read that as "I checked the fluid...". That vintage Toyota fluid should be red, I believe. If it changed substantially in use something is burning.



de-nagorg said:


> See the enlarged text, a sure sign of overheating, and burned clutches inside.
> 
> ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> Might just try a fluid and filter change first and see what happens.


I did.

I'm starting to shop for either an overhaul or another vehicle.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If it was me... and the rest of the vehicle is good... I'd grab that used tranny listed above. Otherwise, what about that shop you said did a good job on your previous rebuild?



DoomsDave said:


> I did.
> 
> I'm starting to shop for either an overhaul or another vehicle.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure how mechanically handy you are, but car-part is showing me half a dozen used LS430 transmissions within 20 miles of Manhattan Beach for $400-550. Mileage as low as 81k.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Not sure how mechanically handy you are, but car-part is showing me half a dozen used LS430 transmissions within 20 miles of Manhattan Beach for $400-550. Mileage as low as 81k.


That's looking to be the best option.

Gonna see if my handy dandy Mechanic of Doom is willing to do the installation for a reasonable price.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As a F-R layout car, I would think it would be a relatively painless R&R.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> That's looking to be the best option.
> 
> Gonna see if my handy dandy Mechanic of Doom is willing to do the installation for a reasonable price.


 If you know how, teaching that youngster with the Bucket-head, is a rewarding experience, if he wants to learn things like this. 

I know. I have 4 nephews that I pass along lesson to quite often. 


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> If you know how, teaching that youngster with the Bucket-head, is a rewarding experience, if he wants to learn things like this.
> 
> I know. I have 4 nephews that I pass along lesson to quite often.
> 
> ...


You're a better, and more family-oriented, man than me! :vs_cool:

I just want my car back up again!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> As a F-R layout car, I would think it would be a relatively painless R&R.


I think so, too, though I'm not gonna do it. I'll stick to gardening . . . . :vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You buy used, you buy a pig in a poke. High chance, you will have to rebuild it anyway. Or, better off, have it installed, THEN find out it is bad, then pay to remove it, refurbish and re install. That's how "used for $400" are. 



*How to Solve Lexus LS430 Transmission Problems*

_*Solution A: Buy a Used Lexus LS430 Transmission*_
_The quickest way to fix your transmission problems is to simply buy a used transmission or used transmission. These can be found at most junk yards, and they often come with a 30-90 day warranty. However, t*here’s no way to determine the actual condition of the internal components, so you could be spending a bunch of money to have the exact same problems. Plus, that warranty only covers the transmission if it’s defective, not the labor costs that you’ll have to pay.*_
_*Solution B: Buy a Rebuilt Lexus LS430 Transmission*_
_Another option would be a rebuilt transmission or rebuilt transmission. A local repair shop will remove your transmission, then install a bunch of new parts during the rebuild. The problem here is, the skills and experience of each transmission rebuilder will vary widely from shop to shop, so you could have problems from something that wasn’t adjusted properly. And the 1-2 year warranty might only cover you at certain transmission repair shops, in a specific geographical area._
_*Solution C: Buy a Remanufactured Lexus LS430 Transmission*_
_Many owners depend on their vehicle to commute and get things done. Their gasoline engines are designed to go 100’s of thousands of miles, so it makes sense to invest in a remanufactured transmission._


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

What he said^^^^^^^


Only time I would buy used is if it wouldn't move and was selling it. Is the used unit returnable? Folks used to bring junk, oops, salvage yard parts to the shop and then get pissed when it didn't work and they were told they would have another R&R charge.



Although I really don't believe in additives, Lucas stuff seems to kinda fix shudder, slipping. I put some in my mail Jeep trying to buy some time and it really helped.

Eventually the trans cratered anyway but it had 250k miles of start stop harsh shifts (42RLE). I don't know how it lasted that long.
bg


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

yardmullet said:


> What he said^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Only time I would buy used is if it wouldn't move and was selling it. Is the used unit returnable? Folks used to bring junk, oops, salvage yard parts to the shop and then get pissed when it didn't work and they were told they would have another R&R charge.
> ...


Lucas kept my Villager on life support for a year. I gave the car to someone who had no car at all, and she drove it for another 18 months before she saved up enough money to buy another one. I think she gave it another person in need, so it may still be on the road for all I know.

If it doesn't help you are only out about $15.

I would put in a remanufactureed one, if I was going to keep the car, for all the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

How long has it been since the fluid and filter change? What vintage is the car. That might be clear to those very familiar with Lexi, but I am not. if the change was not that long ago, time for the friction modifiers to soak into the softer trans materials might do it, but I doubt it.

It is not clear to me whether the problems arose before or after the fluid/filter change although I have to bet You serviced it because of the problems. If the problems came after the service, i have to question if the right fluid was used and the filter installed properly.

Good independent trans shops are hard to find. I hope that you can ask around and find one. Quite a few years ago was on a weekend trip and my RWD Buick's trans would not shift into high gear. At the destination, I called a nearby AAMCO. It was a Saturday. I was told that nobody could tell me anything until they take it apart.

I drove he 4 hours home, slowly, never getting into high gear. I should have called right away, but then called a high school classmate of mine (no where nearby at that point) who took over his father's specialty transmission shop which was fixing all the cars from the dealers in that rural area when auto trans first became common. The Buick trans had been rebuilt by him several years earlier. Now keep in mind that this was a totally valve/pressure regulated tramsmission. i was told to take it out and settle into a low speed and then step down hard, repeating a few times. Sure enough it freed up a stuck control piston or something. I had the car until its multiple organ failure forced me to get rid of it. The trans was still strong. That was about the time that I decided that AAMCO really means "All Automatics Must Come Out".


----------



## pbr333 (May 8, 2019)

Used is the price effective way to go on this one. Recondition/rebuilt autos are expensive because it takes a lot of time, effort and parts to rebuild one correctly. Used , low mileage working trans. with warranty replacement if its a lemon , is the way to go. your still looking at 8 hrs labor +/- , 10 qts ATF and 
other parts possible makes this still a costly repair to do right .
R & R used trans =$ 1600- 1850.00 est.

So is the vehicle worth $2000 repair for a daily driver or is resale value over $3000 with good transmission?


Hope this helps, pbr333


----------

